# SMTP-Server Win98



## Gottox (28. Januar 2003)

Hallo!
Ich suche nen gaaaanz einfachen SMTP Server der auf Win98 läuft, hab schon den ArGoSoft Mail Server ausprobiert, aber das ding schaltet sich andauernt vor mein ApacheWebserver...
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Januar 2003)

Google bemühen oder mal hier gucken.


----------



## Gottox (29. Januar 2003)

Hmmm Ok
Thx!


----------

